# Miami Heat Survivor (past & present!)



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Knick_Killer31
> Heres your chance to show...which Pacers you love..and which Pacers you hate. This will show who is the Pacers board favorite Pacer. Rules are different then my other survivors..Each Pacer will start out with 10 points. Each Post you are allowed to minus one point (-1) and add one point (+1) to one player for each. Ex. Jermaine Oneal
> (11)+1 thats how you'd right it and the same way for subtracting one point. You HAVE TO subract one point and add one point from one player. If a player gets down to Zero they are eliminated and we keep going until there is one final pacer standing. You just copy and paste the whole roster from the previous post and put who you minus and added to.


But with legendary Heatians!

Dwyane Wade (10)
Shaquille O'Neal (10)
Eddie Jones (10)
Jerome Beasley (10)
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Caron Butler (10)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (10)
Keith Askins (10)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (10)
Ricky Davis (10)


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why would you put Ricky Davis, he will be the first to go obviously. And do I pick my favorite player ever, or somebody I want to give a plus to? I'm going to go with favorite player ever.

Dwyane Wade (11) +1
Shaquille O'Neal (10)
Eddie Jones (10)
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (10)
Keith Askins (10)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (10)
Ricky Davis (9) -1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I did say *legendary*...he had his impact on this club, for better or worse...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (11) 
Shaquille O'Neal (10)
Eddie Jones (10)
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (10)
Keith Askins (10)
Rory Sparrow (10)
*Glen Rice (11) +1
Ricky Davis (8) -1*


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Where is Rony?

Dwyane Wade (12)+1
Shaquille O'Neal (10)
Eddie Jones (10)
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Tim Hardaway (9)-1
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (10)
Keith Askins (10)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11) 
Ricky Davis (8)


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> I did say *legendary*...he had his impact on this club, for better or worse...


If that's the case, you might want to put Weatherspoon.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm gonna relish singlehandedly unjinxing this team.

Dwyane Wade (12)
Shaquille O'Neal (10)
Eddie Jones (9) -1
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Tim Hardaway (9)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (10)
Keith Askins (10)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12) +1
Ricky Davis (8)


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

No Mario Chalmers but we got JBease up in that m'fer...c'mon!!!

no Mario no peace!

and i don't understand this game at all. :laugh:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Tim Hardaway's homophobic *** is a 9


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (12)
Shaquille O'Neal (9) -1
Eddie Jones (9)
Udonis Haslem (11) +1
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Tim Hardaway (9)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (10)
Keith Askins (10)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (8)


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

No love for Anthony Carter or his agent? Heat basketball wouldn't be what it is today if it weren't for him...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (12)
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (9)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Tim Hardaway (9)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (11) +
Keith Askins (10)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (7) -


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade (12)
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (9)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (10)
Tim Hardaway (9)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (11) 
Keith Askins (11) +
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (6) -


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade (12)
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (9)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (10) 
*Tim Hardaway (10) +*
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (11)
Keith Askins (11) 
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
*Ricky Davis (5) -*

no Rony Seikaly or Earl Barron?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (12)
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (8) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11) +
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (11)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (5)


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

Dwyane Wade (12)
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (8) 
*Udonis Haslem (11)+1*
Alonzo Mourning (11) 
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (11)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
*Glen Rice (11)-1*
Ricky Davis (5)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (13) +
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (7) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (11)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (5)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (12) -
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (7) 
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (12) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (5)


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Dwyane Wade (12) -
> Shaquille O'Neal (9)
> Eddie Jones (7)
> Udonis Haslem (11)
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's all strategy. Nothing personal.

I got my eyes on the prize!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (12) 
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
*Eddie Jones (8) +1*
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (12) 
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
*Ricky Davis (4) -1*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (11) -
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (8)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (13) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (4)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (11) 
Shaquille O'Neal (9)
Eddie Jones (7) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (13)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (5) +


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (11) 
Shaquille O'Neal (8) -
Eddie Jones (7) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (14) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (5)


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (11)
Shaquille O'Neal (8) 
Eddie Jones (7) 
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
*Antoine Walker (15) +*
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
*Ricky Davis (4) -*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This has just gotten stupid.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (12) +
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (7)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (14) -
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (4)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (12) 
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (7)
Udonis Haslem (10) -
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (15) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (4)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade (13) +*
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (7)
Udonis Haslem (10) 
Alonzo Mourning (11)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (15) 
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
*Ricky Davis (3) -*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (13)
Shaquille O'Neal (7) -
Eddie Jones (7)
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (12) +
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (15)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (11)
Ricky Davis (3) -


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (13)
Shaquille O'Neal (7) 
Eddie Jones (6) -
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (12)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (15)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12) +
Ricky Davis (3)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (12) -
Shaquille O'Neal (7) 
Eddie Jones (6) -
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (12)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (16) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (3)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade (12) 
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Eddie Jones (6) 
Udonis Haslem (10)
*Alonzo Mourning (13) +*
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (16) 
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
*Ricky Davis (2) -*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (11) -
Shaquille O'Neal (8) +
Eddie Jones (6) 
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (16) 
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (2)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade (12) +*
Shaquille O'Neal (8) 
*Eddie Jones (5) -*
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (16)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (2)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (11) -
Shaquille O'Neal (8) 
Eddie Jones (5)
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (17) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (12)
Ricky Davis (2)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (11) 
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (5)
Udonis Haslem (10)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (17) 
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
*Glen Rice (13) +1
Ricky Davis (1) -1*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (10) -
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (5)
Udonis Haslem (11) +
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (17) 
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (13) 
Ricky Davis (1)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (10) -
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (5)
Udonis Haslem (11) +
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (17)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
*Glen Rice (14) +1
Ricky Davis (0) -1*

Ricky Davis has been eliminated.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (9) -
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (5)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (18)+
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (14)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (9)
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
Eddie Jones (4) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (18)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (15) +


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade (10) +*
Shaquille O'Neal (8)
*Eddie Jones (3) -*
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (18)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade (10) 
*Shaquille O'Neal (7) -*
*Eddie Jones (4) +*
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (18)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (10)
Shaquille O'Neal (7) 
Eddie Jones (3) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (18)
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (16) +


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (9) -
Shaquille O'Neal (7) 
Eddie Jones (3)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (19) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (10) +
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Eddie Jones (3)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (19) 
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (15) -


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (9) -
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Eddie Jones (3)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (20) +
Keith Askins (11)
Rory Sparrow (10)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade (9) 
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Eddie Jones (3)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (20) 
Keith Askins (12) +
Rory Sparrow (9) -
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (8) -
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Eddie Jones (3)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (13)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (20) 
Keith Askins (13) +
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade (8) 
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
*Eddie Jones (2) -*
Udonis Haslem (11)
*Alonzo Mourning (14) +*
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (20)
Keith Askins (13) 
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (7) -
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Eddie Jones (2)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (14)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (21) +
Keith Askins (13) 
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (8) +
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Eddie Jones (1) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (14)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (21) 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade (9) +*
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (14)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10)
Antoine Walker (21)
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)

*Eddie Jones (0) - *is eliminated.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What's up the the Wade hate?

Dwyane Wade (9)
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (14)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (9) -
Antoine Walker (22) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (8) -
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (14)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (9)
Antoine Walker (23) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade (8) 
Shaquille O'Neal (7)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (14)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (10) +
Antoine Walker (22) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (8) 
Shaquille O'Neal (6)-
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (14)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)+
Antoine Walker (22)
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (8) 
Shaquille O'Neal (5)-
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (15)+
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (22)
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (9)
Glen Rice (15)

Lets keep it moving.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (9) +1
Shaquille O'Neal (5)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (15)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (22)
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (8)-1
Glen Rice (15)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (9) 
Shaquille O'Neal (4) -1
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (15)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (22)
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (8)
Glen Rice (16) +1


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (9) 
Shaquille O'Neal (4)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (15)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
*Antoine Walker (23) +1*
Keith Askins (13)
*Rory Sparrow (7) -1*
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (8) - 
Shaquille O'Neal (4)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (15)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (24) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (7)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade (9) +*
*Shaquille O'Neal (3) -*
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (15)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (24) 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (7)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (9) 
Shaquille O'Neal (2) -1
Udonis Haslem (12) +1
Alonzo Mourning (15)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (24) 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (7)
Glen Rice (16)

Lets get the Big Fella out of here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade (10) +*
*Shaquille O'Neal (1) -*
Udonis Haslem (12)
Alonzo Mourning (15)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (24)
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (7)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (10) +
Shaquille O'Neal (0) ELIMINATED!
Udonis Haslem (12)
Alonzo Mourning (16) +1
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (24)
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (7)
Glen Rice (16)

Bye bye, Cry Baby!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (9) -
Udonis Haslem (12)
Alonzo Mourning (16)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (25) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (7)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (9) 
Udonis Haslem (12)
Alonzo Mourning (17) +
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (25) 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (6) -
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (9) 
Udonis Haslem (12)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
*Antoine Walker (26) +1*
Keith Askins (13)
*Rory Sparrow (5) -1*
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (8) -1 
Udonis Haslem (12)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (27) +1
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Gullit (Aug 11, 2009)

Dwyane Wade (8) 
Udonis Haslem (11) -1
Alonzo Mourning (18) +1
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (27) 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (7) - 
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (18)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (28) + 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

Dwyane Wade (8) + 
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (18)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (27) - 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (9) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (18)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (26) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (8) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (18)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (27) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade (9) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (18)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (26) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (8) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (18)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (27) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (9) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (18)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (26) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Dwyane Wade (10) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17) -
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (26) 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (9) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (27) + 
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (10) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (26) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (9) -
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (27) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)
_____________


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (10) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (26) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade (11) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (25) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade (12) +
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (10)
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (24) -
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade (12)
Udonis Haslem (11)
Alonzo Mourning (17)
Tim Hardaway (9) -
PJ Brown (11)
Antoine Walker (25) +
Keith Askins (13)
Rory Sparrow (5)
Glen Rice (16)


maaaan, how can you guys hate on the Shimmy? That's just wrong!!!!!


----------

